# Removal and defacement of historical monuments



## JWW427 (Oct 6, 2020)

In America, there is a big to-do regarding what the solution is to racist Civil War Confederate monuments of generals, soldiers, and leaders.
*I loathe slavery, racism, white supremacy, and injustice*, but as a Virginian and a historian I'm aghast at the underlying agenda that may be at play here. What say all of you?

These historic statues should be placed in open air Civil War museums where they belong in context, but instead people are changing them into political footballs and re-faced, repurposed political bonfires. If not moved, the history they represent may be lost or permanently skewed. This is the agenda at play I believe. What are they skewing history towards? I'd like to hear _your_ answers. But it's obvious that the PTB want everyone at each others' throats over racism at any cost. *Keep the little people fighting amongst themselves and they will never awaken and rise up against their true masters in the shadows pulling the puppet strings.*
And so it has been, century after century.







The photo on the right of the woman is a good idea I think, but the statue on the left repurposed into a BLM monument is wrong, even if the intention is good.

Note:  All big foundations are corrupt in my book. They funnel big money into the Deep State and give paltry amounts to charities or other projects. This is an example of the "other" category. (See: Catherine Austin Fitts. _The Solari Report_).

https://home.solari.com
This is an important discussion, and I hope folks of color are not offended by my post which is about preserving history both good and evil. If future generations don't fully understand the role of Freemasonry, secret societies, white supremacy racism (North and South), and the secret history of the Civil War that these monuments partially represent, then they will be forever short changed.
Rioters even defaced a monument for the African American Massachusetts 54th regiment, of the movie "Glory" fame.
Erasing history is not an answer to anything. It's a hidden agenda.




What about using that 250M to help people out of poverty?
Not political enough?


----------



## JimDuyer (Oct 6, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> In America, there is a big to-do regarding what the solution is to racist Civil War Confederate monuments of generals, soldiers, and leaders.
> *I loathe slavery, racism, white supremacy, and injustice*, but as a Virginian and a historian I'm aghast at the underlying agenda that may be at play here. What say all of you?
> 
> These historic statues should be placed in open air Civil War museums where they belong in context, but instead people are changing them into political footballs and re-faced, repurposed political bonfires. If not moved, the history they represent may be lost or permanently skewed. This is the agenda at play I believe. What are they skewing history towards? I'd like to hear _your_ answers. But it's obvious that the PTB want everyone at each others' throats over racism at any cost. *Keep the little people fighting amongst themselves and they will never awaken and rise up against their true masters in the shadows pulling the puppet strings.*
> ...


The first step towards breaking down a civilization, in preparation for substituting Communism or Socialism for Democracy, is to remove or replace their historical heroes.  Kill their pride, in other words. This is a disgraceful act and should not be condoned, in my humble opinion.


----------



## SonofaBor (Oct 7, 2020)

Monuments are low hanging fruit. I only wish they knew history; then, they'd be much better people. Unfortunately, the study of history is roughly equivalent to the study of science, nowadays, insofar as neither are connected to any reality-- only to the prevailing discourses. Discourses spin like discs. Dangerous and repetitive. Spun by their masters.


----------



## kulapono (Oct 8, 2020)

Do they even teach about the Civil War in schools today? I don't see how any instructor can go over the historical material without triggering a few sensitive students.
Any conquistador wouldn't think twice about putting a village or a city to the sword, so a lot of city names would have to be changed. An instructor would be forced to preface the lessons of explorers with the admonition of 'Bad Spain' or 'Bad Portugal.' This in itself is wrong because it colors an entire country with a bloody paintbrush.
They are teaching the students only what they can read in books, textbooks.  The tragedy is that they take what they read as gospel. They should be taught to come to their own conclusions about any historical narrative.
'Books are not made to be believed, but to be subjected to enquiry.'

                                                                                                 -umberto eco, The Name of the Rose


----------



## irishbalt (Oct 8, 2020)

Jim Duyer said:


> JWW427 said:
> 
> 
> > In America, there is a big to-do regarding what the solution is to racist Civil War Confederate monuments of generals, soldiers, and leaders.
> ...



That is a fact Jim.

All please read The Protocols, this is the basis of so many of these destructive movements.  I want to be plain, this is not the belief of many religious Jews, but it is among the leadership and wealthy class that rule and exploit them, just as it is among the wealthy in other groups.

https://biblebelievers.org.au/przion3.htm


----------



## JimDuyer (Oct 8, 2020)

kulapono said:


> Do they even teach about the Civil War in schools today? I don't see how any instructor can go over the historical material without triggering a few sensitive students.
> Any conquistador wouldn't think twice about putting a village or a city to the sword, so a lot of city names would have to be changed. An instructor would be forced to preface the lessons of explorers with the admonition of 'Bad Spain' or 'Bad Portugal.' This in itself is wrong because it colors an entire country with a bloody paintbrush.
> They are teaching the students only what they can read in books, textbooks.  The tragedy is that they take what they read as gospel. They should be taught to come to their own conclusions about any historical narrative.
> 'Books are not made to be believed, but to be subjected to enquiry.'
> ...


No, they don't explain the War of Northern Aggression in schools; too sensitive an issue.
And the Name of the Rose was an even better book than the excellent movie made from it, in my opinion.


----------



## JWW427 (Oct 8, 2020)

Since Freemason leader and CSA general Albert Pike's monument was taken down not too long ago here in DC, I think this is appropriate to this thread. Im glad the statue was taken down, but why was it there in the first instance?
If this man existed, and I think he most certainly did, then he may go far in explaining some of the esoteric reasons for the American Civil War, a war that many say has "never really ended." I agree with that, and my suggested reading is a book entitled: "Confederates in the Attic."
Whoo-boy, I hope you like salted pork belly boiled black for breakfast when you camp out during a Civil War battle enactment.




And now...
*Who was Albert Pike?*

By John Kelly
Washington Post
October 22, 2016



Could you write about the statue of the man near the Fourth Street NW exit of the Judiciary Square Metro stop? I don’t know his name. He faces Fourth Street and his back is toward the rear of the Labor Department’s Frances Perkins Building. Effusive descriptive accolades on the statue make me wonder if there is a backstory to substantiate his greatness.

His name is Albert Pike and, oh, does he have a backstory.

The words engraved on the memorial describe the multitalented Pike (1809-1891) thusly: AUTHOR, POET, SCHOLAR, SOLDIER, JURIST, ORATOR, PHILANTHROPIST and PHILOSOPHER. Hmm, did we leave anything out? Why, yes: Racist. Someone has added a reference to that. Spray-painted in two places on the granite base of Pike’s monument are the words “Black Lives Matter.”

It’s a sentiment that would have confused Pike, who — among his other achievements — rewrote the lyrics to “Dixie” so they were more likely to inspire Confederate soldiers.

“Southrons, hear your country call you!” Pike’s version begins. “Up, lest worse than death befall you!”



Ironically, Pike was not a "Southron" at all, but a "Northron," born and raised in Massachusetts. He worked for a while as a schoolteacher, then lit out for the territories in 1831. He made his way to Mexico and involved himself in various adventures out West before settling in Arkansas, where he hung out his shingle as a self-taught lawyer. His clients included American Indian tribes.

Pike also wrote for Southern newspapers, eventually purchasing the Arkansas Advocate with funds that his wealthier wife brought to their marriage.

Politically, Pike was a strict nativist. He joined the Know-Nothing Party — those anti-Catholic, anti-immigrant agitators — but left when he found the party’s support of slavery insufficiently intense.

At the outbreak of the Civil War, the transplanted Yankee supported the Confederacy and was made a brigadier general in its army. Pike seems not to have been a good soldier. He oversaw a regiment of Native Americans but was unable to control them at the Battle of Pea Ridge in 1862. Some of the men under his command committed atrocities, scalping fallen Union soldiers. After further run-ins with his superiors in Richmond, Pike was reprimanded and resigned his position.

After the war — and a pardon from President Andrew Johnson — Pike returned to work as a lawyer and writer. He moved to Washington in 1868 and threw himself wholeheartedly into the minutiae of Freemasonry, an organization he had been involved with since 1850.

It is Pike’s Masonic activities — he wrote frequently on the topic and served as *Grand Commander of the Supreme Council, Southern Jurisdiction* — that prompted the construction of the memorial in 1901. The monument, with statues by sculptor Gaetano Trentanove, was paid for by the Masons.

It was said of Pike, “He found Freemasonry in a log cabin and left it in a Temple.” His body is interred in the House of the Temple, headquarters of the Scottish Rite of Freemasonry, at 16th and S streets NW, where there is a museum in his honor and the contents of his library are kept.

[Curious about that spooky Masonic temple on 16th Street? Let’s go inside.]

You can also see his death mask and compare it to the statue. A contemporary described Pike as “a man of gigantic frame and his long waving white hair and silky beard gave him a decidedly patriarchal appearance.”

Pike’s critics contend that he was instrumental in forming the *Ku Klux Klan*. Masons insist evidence does not support that. Of Pike’s activities in the late 1860s, “The Encyclopedia of Arkansas History and Culture” hedges: “He may have become involved in the organization of the Ku Klux Klan at this time, although this is not certain.”

Even if Pike wasn’t involved with the Klan, he did believe that the races should not mix. He was against integrating Masonic lodges.

It’s hard to judge the claims made about Pike’s prowess in the field of letters. His doorstop of a magnum opus, “Morals and Dogma,” is pretty much unreadable by modern audiences. His poetry has not aged well. He is revered in the Masonic movement, but unless you’re a Mason it’s hard to understand exactly why.

Pike is the only Confederate Civil War general honored with a statue in the capital of the side that won. The D.C. Council once contemplated seeking its removal. In 1992, the monument was the site of weekly protests organized by followers of fringe political figure Lyndon LaRouche. At least once, they managed to climb the statue and dress Pike in white sheets.

One conspiracy-minded website claims that Pike is a favorite of the “occultic groups in control of the puppet government in Washington, D.C.” That’s probably not true.



*JWW's take:*

I'm sure all of you doubt the "truth" credibility of any major newspaper, and so do I.
I think he was responsible for the KKK. The Freemasons of today are covering him up. Let's not forget that in the 1920s, a good 20% of U.S. Congress members were KKK or affiliated with southern hate groups. These are the PTB types that erected the statue in the first place. A show of power. To me, this proves that a good portion of Freemasons are dark-minded, and they are covering their own butts today as a result of the Great Awakening.

https://allthatsinteresting.com/famous-kkk-members
"Occult groups in charge of puppet Congress?" I think yes.
_Council of Foreign Relations, Trilateral Commission, Majestic-12, The JASON Society_, etc. etc.
The word "occult" just means hidden, as in hidden knowledge.

Pike most likely  represented secret societies in Britain and Europe as well, ones that saw an opportunity in our war. Some British PTB even considered invasion, thus taking over the North if the South won.
The goddess holds a flag with the double-headed eagle, a hot topic on the old SH forum.
Destroying the statue is covering up evidence, probably a Deep State operation. The protestors probably do not know all this hidden history, and don't care. Destroying the symbols of oppression and racism is all thats important to them, a short sighted playbook at best.

Any war fought, past or present, has an occult underbelly. Spies, paid agitators, paid assassins, propagandists, black magicians, mercenaries. Good versus evil, light versus the dark, positives versus negatives. Lincoln was on the side of light, Pike and CSA President Jefferson Davis were the dark. Freedom versus slavery. Oh yes, the North was just as racist, but overall the Union was probably 51% on the side of good, so to speak. That's all you need, say folks who are metaphysically and philosophically inclined. You only have to be slightly better.

Is the occulted Civil War still being fought here in America? Turn on the TV or web news, then you be the judge.


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 8, 2020)

irishbalt said:


> Jim Duyer said:
> 
> 
> > JWW427 said:
> ...



It wouldnt have been published if there wasn't a purpose. That group is controlled by other groups. They are the custodians of our realm, as their ancestors made a contract with the 'devil'. They do the dirty work. They aren't really secret, but those who control them are. Also, they don't like publicity so I doubt the protocols are an authentic self-description.


----------



## Phillness (Oct 8, 2020)

Isn't it Pike who wrote something about the coming 3 world wars that fits just ever so nicely with what we wound up with? Are the letters to Mazzini just a fig of imagination?
I believe there was some pertinent discussion of this on the .org SH but not absolutely sure.
Either way, just plainly removing witchever monuments erected in a somewhat unknown context is not the way. Even if not representative of who he was or what he stood for, even if these letters to Mazzini are myth, still played a role important enough to be erased or washed from history.


----------



## zlax (Dec 31, 2020)

> ... it is paradoxical that the first slaveholder to legitimize slavery in America was the Afro-American Anthony Johnson.





"Anthony & Mary Johnson, Free Blacks in Virginia"​


> In 1619, when he arrived in Jamestown, his name was Antonio from Angola. He was brought to Jamestown by a Danish with a group of captives and sold as a servant to colonist Nathaniel Littleton. The colony needed workers, and the residents willingly purchased captives and convicts from Europe.
> But in those days, there was no lifelong bondage or slavery in our understanding. Such indentured servants were paid for their labor and after working 7-10 years, they became free people. It also happened with Antonio from Angola. In 1635, the owner released him.
> By this time, the former slave changed his name to English and became Anthony Johnson. He got married, he had a son Willie (the first black, born on American soil). Apparently, things went well for him, because in 1651 the Virginia colonial government, following its law aimed at expanding the cultivated land, gave him 250 acres of farmland - 50 acres for each new servant. That is, by that time Anthony was able to buy himself a slave, convicts and debtors, black and white. So a former slave from Angola became the owner (but not the lifelong proprietor) of five indentured servants.
> The next stage of the development of the black planter Anthony Johnson is found in 1654, when he filed a lawsuit against a white neighbor, to whom his "Negro servant, John Casor" ran. Casor, a young black servant, claimed that the "Old Negro" (Anthony's official name in court) had detained him for seven years longer than required by state law. At the time, this was a common charge: the captives were suing their masters and, as a rule, the court took the side of the servants.
> Realizing that he would have to pay substantial compensation for the delay of a servant in bondage, Anthony filed a lawsuit against the white planter Robert Parker, who had sheltered a fugitive black servant, claiming that Casor was a free man. Black man Johnson managed to prove in court that black man Casor belongs to him for life as property. It was he who became the ancestor of plantation slavery in North America, creating a judicial precedent for lifelong bondage.



...


> In 1860 there were at least six Afro-Americans in Louisiana who owned 65 or more slaves The largest number, 152 slaves, were owned by the widow C. Richards and her son P.C. Richards, who owned a large sugar cane plantation. Another Black slave magnate in Louisiana, with over 100 slaves, was Antoine Dubuclet.
> According to the 1790 census, in Charleston, South Carolina, 36 of the 102 (35.2%) black men who had families were slaves. In 1800, one in three free African-American men who lived in this city had slaves. In 1860 10689 free blacks living in New Orleans, Louisiana, more than 3 thousand had slaves. Also living in Louisiana, the widow C. Richards and her son had 152 slaves. In Charleston, South Carolina in 1860 there were 137 (according to other data 125) black slaves, in North Carolina - 69.
> One of the richest black slave owners in South Carolina was William Allison, who had a thousand acres and 63 slaves. After the outbreak of the Civil War, Allison sent his slaves as assistants and servants in the Confederate Army, and his grandson, John Wilson Bookner, on March 27, 1863 joined the 1st Artillery Regiment of South Carolina. It is worth noting that 80% of "black slaveholders" were mulatto, about 70% were women. This is mainly due to the fact that, as a rule, after the death of white "husband", the ownership were given to mulatto cohabitants.


Sources:
https://chispa1707.livejournal.com/3372140.htmlПервый рабовладелец в Америке - «Седьмой День» Информационно-аналитический портал - в Новокузнецке
Black Slave Owners Civil War Article by Robert M Grooms


----------

